# I must've blinked...



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

overrall inflation is down -0.1% 

primarily because of a *lack of demand* for fuel, energy prices fell (many people are staying home & saving to be able to HEAT said home over the winter)

I prefer a more comprehensive view:


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

COMPREHENSIVE INDEED! Thanks! Good info to share with "non-believers" of where we are headed...


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

You just gotta love the term "Ex food and energy".


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

The people making these surveys are probably not the ones worried about making ends meet.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

According to John Williams at ShadowStats.com, real inflation is 11%. "Real inflation" meaning if it was calculated today the way it was in 1980.

Alternate Inflation Charts


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Lots of great stuff over at ShadowStats.


----------



## baconexplosion (Jan 7, 2012)

The "official" numbers that are put out are worthless. I don't even listen to that stuff anymore. The numbers are always manipulated to get whatever result that they need. 

Shadowstats is a really good website.


----------

